# Prancing around naked to



## AlexD (Nov 6, 2011)

Yep. This morning I was prancing around naked to Beethoven's 9th with a sense of jpure joy.

I'm sure I'm not the only one.

What piece of classical music do you dance around the lounge to, naked?


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Suk: "The Ripening"
"Pierres - Jewels" of Marius Constant ...
"And Then I Knew 'twas Wind" coming from Takemitsu.
On infrequent occasions, I snap on Sylvano Bussotti's "Naked Angel Face".

Anything by William Crotch.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I don't mix classical with being dishabille. I drink lots of hot tea, and one wrong turn would bring the whole pot on areas I wouldn't want to reveal to the ER. But that's just me.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah -- TMI, as they say. Now if you had asked what pieces I air conduct . . .


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

AlexD said:


> Yep. This morning I was prancing around naked to Beethoven's 9th with a sense of jpure joy.
> 
> I'm sure I'm not the only one.


no, but unfortunately last time I did this they called security and escorted me from the concert hall


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

None whatsoever.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I do not dance for one. And definitely have no interest in listening to music naked. Lol


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

The last time I danced naked, the police were called, so I think it goes without saying that I don't do this anymore.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Pass the mind bleach. 🤢


----------



## Geir Kavli (Jun 1, 2016)

Bwv 1080 said:


> no, but unfortunately last time I did this they called security and escorted me from the concert hall


😂


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Beethoven wrote terrible music for nudiness dancing. I find this far more appropriate for a friday night. OK it's not classical but it is a classic...


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

The Creatures of Prometheus should be appropriate as they were presumeably naked.

Also: Le Sacre du printemps, Daphnis & Chloe, The Creation, Die ersten Menschen...


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

I don´t. My partner would think I am seducing him, and that would be the end of my music time  . Also, the kids might wonder.


----------



## Philidor (11 mo ago)

In early times, wearing appropriate clothes was a sign of reverence to the person you are together with.

So for Schubert's quintet, I always use my dinner jacket. Before 5 pm my cutaway, of course.

For ordinary string quartets from 2nd rate composers, a suit is ok. Be sure to choose your Plain Oxfords. (Church's are no more on the standards as decades ago.)


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

None ……


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Kreisler jr said:


> The Creatures of Prometheus should be appropriate as they were presumeably naked.
> 
> Also: Le Sacre du printemps, Daphnis & Chloe, The Creation, Die ersten Menschen...


Also Satie's Gymnopedies. They put the buck back into naked.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Yeah, I guess *Le Sacre du Printemps*.

And *Jupiter*, from *The Planets.*


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

The somewhat appropriate Bacchus celebratory moments from Holst's Choral Symphony would be fun naked as it's a dance rhythm in largely in 7/8 which might jobble all the wobbly bits. Everyone grab a wine and get your kit off, listen from around either 8mins 50 sec or 10 mins in. Better still, from 11'40" on is the climax.


----------



## fbjim (Mar 8, 2021)

thread of the year


----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

There are over 3 million saunas in Finland. My favourite activity during the summer months is to come out from the sauna to the lake view and listen to some classical music and have a glass of some very good white whine. I listen to whatever enhances the euphoria even further!


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

. . . And, of course, Saint-Saens BACCHANAL from SAMSON AND DELILAH.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

Going that route, one might as well go all the way into the Venusberg!


----------



## Hogwash (5 mo ago)




----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

With heating costs at an all time high it may be more comfortable to dance around in several layers of warm clothing.


----------



## fluteman (Dec 7, 2015)

Philidor said:


> For ordinary string quartets from 2nd rate composers, a suit is ok. Be sure to choose your Plain Oxfords. (Church's are no more on the standards as decades ago.)


I didn't think I was going to contribute to this thread, but you caught me with the reference to the traditional men's business or dress shoes known as "Oxfords", as they once were popular with students at that famous university. These shoes are not designed for walking, but as low cut, lace up boots for horseback riding with stirrups. Making them low cut and lace up (laces previously thought to be feminine) both were for military purposes, the first to make them more maneuverable and the second to make them faster to put on.

Thus, these shoes are firmly based in the early 19th century, tools of the Napoleonic wars. They must not be worn for music later than Beethoven.


----------



## fbjim (Mar 8, 2021)

I know some teachers tell nervous performers to imagine the audience is nude but this is ridiculous


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

Supposedly Gulda performed nude on several occasions.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Kreisler jr said:


> Supposedly Gulda performed nude on several occasions.


I'm guessing that afterwards, they threw away the piano bench.


----------



## AlexD (Nov 6, 2011)

Looks like I won't have to put any clothes on for a while. 

Thank you for the suggestions.

I like Philidor's suggestion. Listening to Greig in full skiing gear?


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

*Prancing around naked to .. *_Starkers_ recordings of Bach's cello suites.


----------



## AaronSF (Sep 5, 2021)

Stravinsky, "Rite of Spring."


----------



## Bone (Jan 19, 2013)

premont said:


> *Prancing around naked to .. *_Starkers_ recordings of Bach's cello suites.


Easily my favorite recordings of these pieces (Mercury). But nekkid dancing? To each their own


----------



## Markbridge (Sep 28, 2014)

I've been known to dance in the shower to Orff's Carmina Burana.


----------



## Organfan (Feb 11, 2013)

1. Danse Macabre
2. Not Classical, but James Brown every time!
3. I am fed to the teeth with Beethoven's 9th!


----------



## PaulFranz (May 7, 2019)

Humoresques, Dvorak.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

The Finale of Faure's Piano Quartet No. 1 in C Minor sends me jumping. The constant triplets and the 3/4 meter are responsible. Beats and subdivisions of the beat in 3 are generally more active than those in 2. Gigues and tarantellas have beats subdivided in 3 also.


----------



## Denerah Bathory (6 mo ago)

Do listeners dance naked only after, or while they are removing seven articles of clothing


----------



## fluteman (Dec 7, 2015)

Denerah Bathory said:


> Do listeners dance naked only after, or while they are removing seven articles of clothing


I'd say while. You have to have kosher Salome.


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

*Prancing around naked to..*


If this is the new trend, it is certainly the emperor's new clothes.


----------

